# My Redneck Crossbow toter



## juggernot (Sep 14, 2016)

I did not want to spend $$$ on a +bow case only to have it take up deck space and bounce all over, trip all over. So I improvised and the result is a functional, secure bracket that isolates the bow/scope from shock in chop when my boat pounds.

I bought a piece of PVC 4x4 post cover at Home Depot. 1 piece made 2 brackets. I used 4 pieces of 2" layered packaging foam I found at work shaped to fit snug when the bow is strapped down w velcro for the shock isolating medium along w 1" round, firm pipe insulation slipped on the stirrup, that sits on the deck when the bow is secured. I marked and cut the PVC w a cordless circular saw after clamping the piece down, shoved/wedged the foam into the 4x4 ( trial and shaping the 2" foam w a serrated kitchen knife till it held the foregrip of the bow snug before the velcro is tightened and walla, a holder that secures the bow nicely while isolating it from any shock that might bump the scope off. I screwed the bracket to a piece of treated decking board and drilled/screwed it to the boat w 4 # 10 or 12 stainless screws and it can be installed and removed at will.


----------



## Jim (Sep 14, 2016)

Great job!


----------



## juggernot (Sep 14, 2016)

The best part is it only cost about $20 to make 2. I had everything but the PVC and some stainless screws on hand. My first model was tapered on both sides to clear the limbs on the +bow, I assumed I needed that for strength and would carry the quiver separately but that requires screwing it on and off, no quick release. I later made a cut out to allow it to fit the quiver and it is still plenty sturdy. I have stress tested it, pulling/pushing shaking it around and it holds the bow tightly while allowing it to be isolated from any shock because of all the padding. Now my dad and I can fish on fall afternoons and sneak up into the woods to hunt the last hour or 2 of daylight, cast and blast/fling broadheads @ deer! The other one mounts on the starboard side w plenty of room left for fishing/boating fish. They don't take up much deck space.


----------



## overboard (Sep 14, 2016)

I like what you did there, good job and thanks for posting the pics. and explaining how you made it.


----------

